

Is Amazon opening a software center in downtown Detroit? - rmason
http://www.freep.com/article/20120710/BUSINESS06/207100326/Amazon-may-create-software-center-in-Detroit?odyssey=tab

======
helipad
As a Brit who has visited Detroit, the city looks perfect for a tech hub.

Empty homes and offices that need filling. Hip/artistic city that can
encourage young people. Close to good universities in Ann Arbor & (East?)
Lansing.

------
yawgmoth
As someone who grew up just outside of Detroit, it seems to me that the most
enthusiastic people about Detroit's future are _not_ those from this area. The
internet loves Detroit for its ruin porn and hackers love anything with
massive potential for growth, yet the city is confronted with so many
hardships - ones that will not be gone in ten nor twenty years - that it can
be hard to relate to the dreamy optimism of people from far away.

------
rmason
Combine this news with the fact GM is now going to flip from 90% outsourcing
on software to 90% insourced and big things are happening in the Motor City.
Or is it now the Cloud City?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4225430>

------
shaggyfrog
Another headline needlessly Betteridge'd for clickbait.

